# Lamancha, Toggenburg, Nigerian dwarf, and fainting goat......



## redtailgal (Nov 28, 2011)

American Lamancha
Dutch Toggenburg
Toggenburg
Nigerian Dwarf
Fainting goat

I am working on the breed pages for the above breeds, and would appreciate your help.  I need pics of does, kids and buck. Please be sure that you own the pictures, I do not want to step on someone's copyrighted toes!

They do not have to be registered, but please only submit purebred animals that are good examples of their breed.  Also, please understand that I prefer to not have people or other animals in the photo.  I can crop if needed.

Label your breed, please.

Also, let's keep it to photos only, save discussion for another thread, so I dont have alot of extra posts to sort through in finding the right picture.

I will give the owner of the shot credit for the photo on the breed page.

Thanks in advance, I know that you folks have some beautiful goats and will be a huge help!  (you always are, lol)


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2011)

A small note that it's perfectly acceptable to watermark your pics for the breeds page projects.  Please just make sure that your watermark (if you use one) doesn't hide the animal.  Either way photo credit is always given


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 30, 2011)

American Toggenburg(s)

Kid







Doeling






Buckling






Does - wooly look






shaved






Buck @ 1 yr






I don't have a really good pic of a mature buck, sorry....We sold this boy at 1yr old b/c he wouldn't stay in.

You might mention that Togg babies can be *much* darker @ birth than they will be as they get older.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 30, 2011)

ADGA/AGS/NDGA Nigerian Dwarf (buck and doe).  Please provide photo credit to Smithurmonds Dairy Goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 30, 2011)

Newborn





Jazzie with her brand new babies!





Babies playing





Dixieland


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yearling Horned Lamancha Doe






2-year-old Lamancha Doe











Yearling Horned Lamancha Doe 






Yearling Horned Lamancha Buck 






Horned Lamancha Buck kid


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

these are great, thanks!

Fainting goats anyone?


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> these are great, thanks!
> 
> Fainting goats anyone?


I've Fainted and I can't get up!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sigh




(weirdo)


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Nov 30, 2011)

Lamancha Doe




Lamancha doe and doelings (Juno)








Lamancha Doe


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 1, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 1, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> these are great, thanks!
> 
> Fainting goats anyone?


My buck is not registered, but he is  100% fainter, and does so often. LOL..(He hates my Jack Russell dog).  He is camera shy, but I will try to get some pics of him in the next day or so and post them here.  He is a gentle little guy now 11 months old and I call him my little gentleman.  I love fainters.    He is the black and white guy in my avitar.


----------



## Fainting goats (Dec 4, 2011)

I've got myotonics!
The problem is attaching the pictures!  Here goes!

Myotonic doe






Myotonic buck





Myotonic kid





Fainter fainting





Mamaboid-my buck is 11 months too! Fainters are so great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 1 pic of a nigerian dwarf named betty .. She is almost mine .. in a few more days ..


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 4, 2011)

Ya'll are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 4, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have 1 pic of a nigerian dwarf named betty .. She is almost mine .. in a few more days ..
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5376_betty_boop_side1.jpg


She is pretty, love those spots.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know .. she's my new first 2nd goat !!!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 5, 2011)

Dude doesn't like his picture taken, all I ever get is hay rack shots. But this one is a little better than the avitar pic.  This is my 11 month old Fainter Buck.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

here are some more ND 
mother and son





wether(the baby) and buck


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 5, 2011)

Mamaboid-my buck is 11 months too! Fainters are so great!

They sure are.  My ultimate goal is to work towards a herd of about 10-12 full Fainters.  First I have to get some babies birthed here so I can sell them to put the money towards a couple Fainter does and another buck.

Speaking of bucks, your buck is gorgeous!!  Do you sell them?  How far are you from northeast PA?  See where I am going with this?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 5, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> American Lamancha
> Dutch Toggenburg
> Toggenburg
> Nigerian Dwarf
> ...


----------

